# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  The invasion of Google

## rrobor

rrobor or the reverse Rob Orr is not my name but has several connections to me. I use a false name and have done so for years.  Once you put yourself  out there you are public property. For example Rod our favourite plasterer plays poker. Sure he told you so, but google it and you get his scores. That to me is frightening, You cant be you without the world knowing. Cripes I even found my dad and mums wedding photo on the net posted by a distant nephew researching his ancestry, So who leaves themselves open? who answers questionares and the like and leaves  themselves  naked in cybersace.

----------


## watson

This'll really freak you then.
I've lost count of the number of times a member here or on WWF has asked a question, and I've replied "not sure but I'll check".
Gone to google his subject question, and the first listing is our forums with me quoted as saying "not sure but I'll check".
It's all that quick too.
Just thought I'd make you sleep easier.

----------


## president_ltd

> This'll really freak you then.
> I've lost count of the number of times a member here or on WWF has asked a question, and I've replied "not sure but I'll check".
> Gone to google his subject question, and the first listing is our forums with me quoted as saying "not sure but I'll check".
> It's all that quick too.
> Just thought I'd make you sleep easier.

  all that means is someone (probably you) is running google toolbar, and its "primed the pump" in letting google know about a URL the robot hasn't yet crawled, so off it goes and crawls it, and as its a 'very new' item it gets pagerank'd to the top. 
see "http://toolbar.google.com/prdlg.html"

----------


## watson

Yep...........good point.
Although I don't run Google toolbar.......and I should have mentioned that it doesn't happen every time, so I was figuring the spider or bot just happened to be there at that time.
Given how many of them that are on here at any given time, and the amount of posts I send during the course of a day......it has to happen a lot.
First time it happened a cupla years ago I was gobsmacked.......now I almost use it as a reference.

----------


## Master Splinter

...read here to find out what can happen when you happen to be both a teacher at a high class elementary school, as well as a BDSM 'financial dominatrix', and you annoy the wrong group of people... :Yikes2: *(NOTE - language and image warning for linked site!!)*  :Yikes2: 
Good reasons to have a strict separation between IRL and Internet!

----------


## president_ltd

> Although I don't run Google toolbar.......and I should have mentioned that it doesn't happen every time, so I was figuring the spider or bot just happened to be there at that time.

  i guess then its some of the readership with the G toolbar.
doesn't matter who it is, all it takes is one. 
i did an experiment on a different forum, sure enough, G seem to have optimized for phpBB / vBulletin and give almost 'live' results for recent postings at the top of search results.   

> Given how many of them that are on here at any given time, and the amount of posts I send during the course of a day......it has to happen a lot.
> First time it happened a cupla years ago I was gobsmacked.......now I almost use it as a reference.

  just don't be alarmed at how much bandwidth their crawlers are using...

----------


## ubeaut

Google is just extremely good at what it does.  
Renovate Forum and Woodwork Forums are optimised for Google who do their job so well that it's almost real time listing in their search engine. None of the others seem to do it anywhere near as well as google.   :Biggrin:

----------


## ubeaut

Google doesn't use that much bandwidth but some of the others do, and for extremely poor results. Some are about be banned like MNS (Bing) 
Google does on average 1,500 searches per day for a return of around 2,500+ new visitors per day.
Bing (MSN) on the other hand does as many as 45,000 crawls a day and the most new visitors they've generated for one day the last month has been 6.   :Biggrin:

----------

